# Alternative to Acana



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

We are currently feeding ours 50:50 raw and Acana. We only have the bottom drawer of the freezer for raw so are limited to buying a few bits at once which makes it expensive but I want to keep this side up.

Things are a bit tight financially at the moment and we are looking for another grain free dog food of a similar standard, or close to, to Acana as possible. I have been looking but a lot of the foods are only available in the US, I am UK.

Any ideas?


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been looking at CSJ ?

CP30 (Hi Energy - Salmon) - CSJ Command Performance - CSJK9 Ltd.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

arden grange sensitive Nutritional Premium Dog and Cat Food - Arden Grange
or
james wellbeloved grain/cereal free Lamb & Vegetable Cereal Free Kibble


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Sensitive Sport - LUPOSAN Tiernahrung


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

If it's grain free you are looking for that CSJ food contains rice & maize in the ingredients list.

CSJ does list a grain-free product under their CSJ Original > No Grainer!. It doesn't state the size but I think you can safely assume it's a 15kg bag.

The cheapest option is probably the Duck & Potato Working Dog food from workinghprs.com. You can buy a 30kg bag for £54.

Apart from that, not sure you'll find much cheaper than the Arden Grange Fish & Potato £48 for a 15kg bag with feeding guideline of 345g for a 30kg dog (compared to 440g for Arden Grange and 480g for that CSJ food).

Edited to add: Good point I forgot to mention, so just to second what Mum2Heidi says, none of these will be as good quality as Acana.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I think you will struggle to get a kibble with all the ingredients as well as the meat content of Acana without paying a similar price. Applaws may be??

Have a look at Simpsons cereal free and HPRS duck and potato is good meat content, not so many herbs etc. but much better price

Taste of the Wild may be worth a look, I think the RDA is a bit lower so could make it more cost effective


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Now is the time to buy Applaws! They have got a 50% offer on at the moment on dry dog food so works out much cheaper per day the Acana but as good quality wise. Bought some last week and the expiration date is 2014.

MPM Products Limited Applaws Dry Dog Food - SPECIAL OFFER


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks all. I have beem looking at the Simpsons Duck but when you work out the feeding amount and the price / kilo it works out the same as Acana. Am off to look at Applaws.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Taste of the wild is good. I used to get a smaller bag for £26 and it would last me the same amount of time as a 12kg bag of simpsons.


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

Just thought I would update this. After looking round I have decided to stay on Acana. Looking at the first 5 ingredients I can't find anything that comes near. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Souris (May 24, 2010)

the melster said:


> Just thought I would update this. After looking round I have decided to stay on Acana. Looking at the first 5 ingredients I can't find anything that comes near. Thanks for all the replies.


The only thing that I think comes even close to Acana is Orijen it's sister food (and fish4dogs). Have you had a look at Bob and Lush? They're up there in the high meat content, and have a fantastic offer on right now (spend fifty- get twenty five off).


----------

